
Ask HN: Best Way to Save 200k in 2 Years? - davidjnelson
For a down payment without pmi.  While renting in the Bay Area.  Seems pretty straightforward if you work at FANG.
======
btian
How much do you make?

If you make $50M a year it's trivial.

If you make $100k a year it's impossible.

------
kevinherron
Net 200k or more without spending 200k.

Oh, was there some context you thought might be helpful?

------
tonteldoos
1\. Get high paying job

2\. Move in with parents, and have them pay for everything

3\. Do nothing outside of work

4\. Possibly dodge taxes

5\. Success!

Seriously though - are you talking about making $200k to save, or are you
earning enough to live, AND put away $200k, but are looking for ways to
streamline your living expenses?

~~~
KaoruAoiShiho
In lieu of parents you can also move in with a SO and have them pay for
everything. Entirely possible if she loves you enough, you just pay her with
your body and break up in 2 years.

~~~
1000units
I've done this unwittingly. It was terrible, I don't advise it.

------
masonic
Steal 1M in Bitcoin; hold for 2 years.

------
claudiulodro
You could be one of those people living in a van in the company parking lot.
No expenses!

------
democracy
Whatever crazy ideas you come up with protect your health - eat well, train
and don't stress too much!

------
dade_
Automatic deductions by the employer to a tax deferral account. Depends on
what you are doing this for...

------
iforgotmtylast1
working for a FANG company while renting in the bay area ... and you ask the
www at large? Seems pretty straightforward you should already know what youre
doing.

~~~
AdamJacobMuller
Facebook Apple N ?? Google

Never heard this term before.

~~~
fred_is_fred
Netflix

~~~
AdamJacobMuller
Duh, thanks. Not in SV myself, obviously.

------
democracy
Buy 2 bitcoins NOW!

~~~
sogen
Travel back in time, buy bitcoin

